# Favorite varmint rifle?



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

What is your favorite varmint rifle and why?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

savage 22-250....fast and a tack driver....for the distance shots
a remington 541s for the closer shots 22 lr


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Remington 700 Varminter HB in 6mm Rem topped with 6-18 Swift-- Shooting 85 gr Serria and Winchester powder it shoots 5 shot 1 hole groups any day.. Second choice would have to be Ruger 77/22 Hornet also topped with 6-18 Swift...shooting 33 gr Speer,or 35 gr Vmax in front of Lil Gun,,, When I got this gun it was shooting shotgun patterns at 100 yds,, Added a .006 shim to the bolt and groups are now less than 1/2 inch at 100 yds, gun is light , short and just an all around pleasure to shoot.And will Bang flop a coyote in its tracks with no exit wound,, Third would be Bushmaster lower topped with Double Star Upper/Straight Fluted/Ported/1:12 twist 24 inch bbl. also topped with Swift 6-18, This one loves 40 gr VMax 1/2 groups at 100yds all day long.. Of the three the Hornet is probably the most fun to shoot and hunt with but really have to pick your shots..


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Savage Model 10 .223 shooting Blacks Hills 50 grain vmax topped off with a Leupold 4-12.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Remington 700VS in 223 with a 6X18 Leupold on top, deadly accurate with a 40gr V-Max, mild recoil, affordable to shoot, fell in love with it the minute I bought it.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Savage model 110BA in 300 WinMag.....seeker of the red mist


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

It's not a rifle or a pistol it's in the middle some place. My TC Contender with the 15 inch .223 barrel. 
This thing loves 50 gr. Speer TnT Hp bullets pushed with W748 ball and CCI primer and LC brass. 
If the cross sticks are solid and I do my part this is a 200+ yd. chuck gun.

I have a few others that are varmint rifles but I like shooting the little one the best.
Every now and then I'll take the Marlin 1895 out for a walk down the edge of a bean field, that 45-70 with its 430 gr. cast bullet does a number on them chucks.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Savage 110 pro hunter .223 1-9 twist 21'' mini bull barrell 6 x 18 x50 scope 55gr. hornady


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Reminton 700, Hart heavy barrel, trigger at 3#, shooting Watson 68 gr. topped with Lyman fixed 20 power. Longest so far is 480 yds. Hard to find a place to shoot much farther but hopeing to break 500 yds. this year.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Blue Pike said:


> It's not a rifle or a pistol it's in the middle some place. My TC Contender with the 15 inch .223 barrel.
> This thing loves 50 gr. Speer TnT Hp bullets pushed with W748 ball and CCI primer and LC brass.
> If the cross sticks are solid and I do my part this is a 200+ yd. chuck gun.
> 
> ...


I'm having gun envy...45-70 for whistle pigs, something I would relish to try


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

eatinbass said:


> I'm having gun envy...45-70 for whistle pigs, something I would relish to try
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Never tried my .45-70 on ground hogs, usually reserve that for black bears.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Shot a few ground hogs with a 45 70 lol my dad was there on one occasion and said it is the perfect round because it kills, guts, and buries the ground hog all in one shot lmao


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

.22 / 20 ga over under best ever miss with. 22 pop with 20 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Remington 700 classic chambered in 220 swift. Also a Leupold var x II 4x-12x on her.It needs a slight tweaking on the scope.Can't wait to try my 50 gr hornady V-max's in it. Why 220 swift? At the time,it was one of the fastest rounds which included the 17 rem. Not sure of what the fastest rounds are these days.It's an odd caliber,so easier to find brass and ammo for it in these trying times.

I've gotta get my backup varmint rifle sighted in.It's got a brand spanking new Leupold Rifleman 4x-12x scope on a never fired savage 111 chambered in 25.06. I've got some 75 gr hornady V-max's for that one.Just gotta get some decent weather at the range. Why? Price was right from a fellow OGF'er here!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Savage .223 with Accu-Trigger Leupy 4-12x40 and a batch of ballistic tipped Hornady V-Max pills


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Remington XR100 Rangemaster .204 topped with Bushnell 8-32x40, hair trigger set at 1lb with no creep... will put a 5 shot group @ 100yds less than 1/4"


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Remington XR100 Rangemaster .204 topped with Bushnell 8-32x40, hair trigger set at 1lb with no creep... will put a 5 shot group @ 100yds less than 1/4"


Flathead, Do you reload your 204?


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Custom savage 12 action with a Shilen barrel chambered in 204...absolutely dirty on the prairie dogs. Leupold VX3 5-20x50 with their varmint reticle with some practice and tinkering with my load until it matched the reticles drop exactly. Basically that means that if you're decent at ranging dogs with your eyes you aren't gonna miss. The 204 doesn't do quite as much damage as the 22-250...only rips them in half and throws them 6 feet in the air instead of 10 feet 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

eatinbass said:


> Flathead, Do you reload your 204?


I personally do not.. my buddy has a savage .204 and he loads all our rounds.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Ruger 77 in 220 swift with the heavy barrel, we've been together since sometime in the 80's she really likes a 52 bthp load 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a 220 Swift at one time(barrel for my TC) it was deadly accurate with a Sierra 60gr HP, not the fastest load going but I hit where I aimed, scored more head shots with that combo than any other rifle. I ended up selling the gun so the rest of the barrels had to go as well.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

My Remington 700 in .220 Swift will get em out to 600 yards no problem.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

600 yds!!??!! I can't imagine making that shot. Wind, breathing, eyesight not good enough. Holy cow that's a poke!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Minnowhead said:


> 600 yds!!??!! I can't imagine making that shot. Wind, breathing, eyesight not good enough. Holy cow that's a poke!


Has to be a nice calm day, good optics is a must!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I won a Cooper 204 at the Cooper one shot compitition in Montana but I sold it unfired, I sure wish I had it back.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

Ive been a Marlin 22 mag sort guy, that is until I get back from town today with my new Savage. Now to decide which to buy. lol


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Remington 700 BDL chambered in a 17rem Over 4000 fps on a Berger 30gr hp. Leupold vx-3 6.5x20 40mm. Tack driver and fun with a small caliber. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

My first run savage .22 hornet with hornady V-max ammo. Shoots so straight and true it's almost unbelievable.
I think the hornet is a highly overlooked round, but you can get good performance out of a .22 mag and its cheaper that's why I think it never took hold. Only problem ammo is expensive even before the big but up. I have 200 rounds from when the gun was bought so that'll last me a while.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Savage model 110 in 308 with a BSA sweet 223 scope. No recoil but will rattle your teeth. A buck a groundhog but you don't have to chase them!


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Cooper 20VarTarg for me.....sweet little calibur!

Steve


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

New England Arms .223 bull barrel 6x18x50mm.

Cheap and good (at least for me) !!!


----------

